# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Ta kuptosh se ajo/ai ndjen diçka për ty!

## jasmini

*Te nderuar antar-e, jeni te ftuar te me jepni mendim, opinion, sugjerime se si une te mundohem qe ta "lexoj ne sy" dhe ta kuptoj se me te vertet ajo ndjen dicka me teper per mua, dhe t'ia kthej pergjegjen me ndonje veprim apo qoft edhe me nje shikim te vetem...*

----------


## xfiles

Bota e femrave eshte nje lemsh i vertete ne dashuri, po une di nje metode nepermjet te ciles kupton nese nje femer ndjen diçka per ty... e pyet "a ndjen ti diçka per mua?", dhe ajo do te pergjigjet me po ose jo.
Sinqerisht, ndonjeher kur te duket se tjetri ndjen diçka per ty, del e kunderta, kur nuk te duket se ndjen del prap e kunderta. Ec e merre vesh.

P.S.Bashkohem dhe une me pyetjen e hapesit te temes, a ka ndonje te na tregoje ndonje stil per te kuptuar ç'fare ndjen nje vajze per ne?

----------


## bebushja

> Bota e femrave eshte nje lemsh i vertete ne dashuri, po une di nje metode nepermjet te ciles kupton nese nje femer ndjen diçka per ty... e pyet "a ndjen ti diçka per mua?", dhe ajo do te pergjigjet me po ose jo.
> Sinqerisht, ndonjeher kur te duket se tjetri ndjen diçka per ty, del e kunderta, kur nuk te duket se ndjen del prap e kunderta. Ec e merre vesh.
> 
> P.S.Bashkohem dhe une me pyetjen e hapesit te temes, a ka ndonje te na tregoje ndonje stil per te kuptuar ç'fare ndjen nje vajze per ne?


Po se tha direkt, ter kohen do bej sikur se kuptoj cfare ndjen per mua dhe pse me cdo menyren mundohet ta tregoj ate(ndjenjen), skaaaaaaaa ,,,,,te flasi troc mo ,se me vone thone ajo ra brenda me mua ,cne une me ate :shkelje syri: 
Prandaj shume shpesh ndodh ajo qe djemt jane te paret qe shprehin dashurin,se gocat se thone kollaj ate qe ndjejn.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Derman mire e ke ti qe te te themi neve opinionet tona duhet te jemi jashte mase te dehur qe te fillojme filozofimet mbi mendimet e femrave ne kete aspekt.

Duhet pare vendi edhe gjendja emotive sepse ka shume ndryshime.
Sa alkool keni ne gjak.
Sa kohe kane Hormonet qe kane ngelur te parkuar etj etj etj.

----------


## mjalta00

edhe vet kisha pase deshire te ti se a ndjene per mu po de se di ,si tja beje si ta di a ndjene po kure te shoh qe ai me vije sa me shume mua dhe sme harrone me shkruane ose me flet di se ai po ndjene diq se ndjenjat e detyrojne se lene rehat ,mendoje ashtu fat suksese klm te gjithve

----------


## DI_ANA

> *Te nderuar antar-e, jeni te ftuar te me jepni mendim, opinion, sugjerime se si une te mundohem qe ta "lexoj ne sy" dhe ta kuptoj se me te vertet ajo ndjen dicka me teper per mua, dhe t'ia kthej pergjegjen me ndonje veprim apo qoft edhe me nje shikim te vetem...*


Qofte mashkulli ose femra e kupton vetevetiu kur dikush eshte i terhequr prej tij/saj!
Por kujdes pasi mund te jete nje terheqje fizike dhe jo gjithmone dashurie.
Dashuria vjen me kohen ose nuk vjen fare duke bere te mundur nje relacion thjesht "seksual" pa ndjenja!
Sesa personi ndjen per ty e kupton me kohen qe do kalosh me te fjalet,xhestet,veprat,ngrohtesia,respekti,mirekupt  imi,ndjenja e vertete...Koha eshte ajo qe tregon ndjenjen e vertete te dashurise.
Ne njohje te pare sigurisht qe terheqja ndaj njeri tjetrit nuk mund te quhet dashuri.

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Nqs ajo/ai ndjen dicka per ty nuk duhet ta mohoj,varet nga sikim besoj se duhet te kete nje shikim te trembur nga frika e dashurise.Ti duhet tja ktheshe me nje shikim te bute qe dhe ajo ta kuptoj qe ti po e mbeshtet ate ne friken qe ka ndaj shprehjes se dashurise.Fillo me perkedhelje,thuaji fjale te bukur qe asaj ti filloje ti celi zemra se deri nime ka ndetur ne erresire duke pritur nje drite qe ti tregoj rrugen dhe ti do jesh ai qe do ja tregosh.*

----------


## Blue_sky

Une kam metoden time personale(mos kopjoni): cdo mashkull qe hyn ne intervalin e moshes[25;30](te martuarit dhe +30 s'po i permend fare per arsye qe imagjinohen) qe s'ka te beje me punen time, studimet etj. por qe e shoh me teper se nje here ne jave, e dhe kur jam duke folur per menune me sheh sikur te isha duke recituar Shakespeare, fsheh diçka  :ngerdheshje: 

Shyqyr qe jemi femra se dhe kur se kuptojne, ne pamje te jashtme dukemi sikur e kemi kuptuar por nga feminiliteti po rezervohemi.

----------


## xhuliana

Kuptohet kur njeri te sheh ne nje fare menyre, nuk eshte se duhet ndonje filozofi e madhe!
Kuptohet qysh nga shikimet e teperta qe te hedh, edhe pa arsye...

----------


## maryp

> Bota e femrave eshte nje lemsh i vertete ne dashuri, po une di nje metode nepermjet te ciles kupton nese nje femer ndjen diçka per ty... e pyet "a ndjen ti diçka per mua?", dhe ajo do te pergjigjet me po ose jo.
> Sinqerisht, ndonjeher kur te duket se tjetri ndjen diçka per ty, del e kunderta, kur nuk te duket se ndjen del prap e kunderta. Ec e merre vesh.
> 
> P.S.Bashkohem dhe une me pyetjen e hapesit te temes, a ka ndonje te na tregoje ndonje stil per te kuptuar ç'fare ndjen nje vajze per ne?


e the vete..menyra me e mire per ta kuptuar cfare ndjen per ty eshte ta pyesesh direkt..po si  behet kur i pyesim cfare ndjejne per ne dha na betohen qe jane te dashuruar pas nesh por pastaj me veprime behen lemsh.kjo eshte dileme e madhe :Lulja3:

----------


## xfiles

> e the vete..menyra me e mire per ta kuptuar cfare ndjen per ty eshte ta pyesesh direkt..po si  behet kur i pyesim cfare ndjejne per ne dha na betohen qe jane te dashuruar pas nesh por pastaj me veprime behen lemsh.kjo eshte dileme e madhe


Shiko veprat, shume e thjesht, sepse fjala "te dua" duhet te shoqerohet me diçka konkrete, se me llafe une dashuroj e vdes per te gjithe gocat e botes. Une e pyes dike nese me do apo jo kur ve re se ka diçka me teper mes meje dhe saj, dhe per siguri pyes, por nese nuk shoh asnje xhest konkret atehere nuk e marr mundimin te pyes fare. Ndonjehere kerkojme dashurine aq larg te humbur ne horizont sa nuk shohim qe e kemi poshte hijes sone, dhe e veme re vetem kur e shohim qe po largohet diku tjeter.

P.S.Betimi sot e ka humbur vleren, une betimin nuk e marr per baze, sepse ai qe thote te verteten nuk ka nevoje te betohet per te provuar vertetesine. Zakonisht zene be sa te mund ata qe faktet i kane kunder dhe perpiqen te fitojne besueshmeri me betime e sterbetime te te gjitha llojeve.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ketu nuk eshte puna cili seks merr vesh tjetrin me mire... sepse duhet pranuar qe femra ka shqisen e 6-te dhe eshte shume me e prirur se mashkulli ti "nuhasi" ne ajer situata te tilla.

Po shenjat jane evidente... nervozizem i lehte, levizje e gishtave te duarve apo duarve, shikime lart djathtas kur kthehet pergjigje gjate kohes qe nuk shikon ne sy... (ka arsye shkencore pse)... sy te zbutur... 
Per te mos folur pastaj per ajrin e mbushur me feromone qe ti nuk e kupton pse te duket kaq i mire... :P Skuqje e zonave erogjene... loje me cepin e buzeve... ndryshim i madhesise se bebes se syrit... levizje e kembes kur eshte kembe permbi kembe duke ngritur majen lart... (nqs nuk e leviz thjesht duke i pare kemben nje sy i stervitur mund te masi pulsin aktual)
etj etj etj.... po ketu ka mjeshtra qe i dine keto pune me mire sic kane thene edhe parafolesit

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

provokohe, shiko nese behet xheloze kur ti ve re femra te tjera  :buzeqeshje: 
ose shiko si reagon kur nuk te shikon per nje kohe te gjate

----------


## INFINITY©

> *provokohe, shiko nese behet xheloze kur ti ve re femra te tjera* ose shiko si reagon kur nuk te shikon per nje kohe te gjate


Rexhina, 

Nuk e di nese gjithe kjo puna e provokimit eshte shume e vertet sepse jo te gjitha femrat reagojne ne nje menyre te tille. Perkundrazi, ato femra qe kane respekt per veten dhe e dine se sa lart jane as nuk do ta japin veten kurre kur nje mashkull shikon femra te tjera. 

Une psh kam qene gjithmone me parimin qe nje femer e bukur eshte e bukur dhe nuk ke pse mos ta shohesh. Kam qene une ajo psh qe i kam thene, shiko sa e bukur ajo vajza. Nqs perpiqesh qe ta ndalosh dike, atehere ai do perpiqet qe te shikoje me teper, keshtu qe me mire ta bej ne syrin tim se sa mbas shpine. Vleresimi i dickaje te bukur nuk do te thote tradhetim apo mospelqim i asaj qe ka ne krahe.

----------


## miska

> *Te nderuar antar-e, jeni te ftuar te me jepni mendim, opinion, sugjerime se si une te mundohem qe ta "lexoj ne sy" dhe ta kuptoj se me te vertet ajo ndjen dicka me teper per mua, dhe t'ia kthej pergjegjen me ndonje veprim apo qoft edhe me nje shikim te vetem...*


Veprat flasin.....mendoj qe vet sjella te tregon nese nje person te don apo jo,pamvarsisht se nuk ta thot ate.....perderisa nuk ka guxim ajo, mere ti guximin,beje hapin e pare..

----------


## ujkus

tani femrat jane si ajri duhet jesh ne pozicion te favorshem per ti shijuar ,per te marre ate ledhatine e nje shikimi  ate embelsine ne nje livadh , pasionin ne nje kercim nudo ne nje dhome ,  trishtimin buze detit.

thjesht te duhet te krijosh situaten dhe ajo do te ndjeje per ty ( ne te kundert per mashkullin Xska rendesi ) .

sa per ti kuptuar : gabim qe i con meshkujt ne cmendine ose ne vetvrasje . 
edhe vete femrat thone : *ashtu e ndjeva ashtu e bera*   ska rendesi se cfare veprimi kane bere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## jasmini

*Shikoni tash, vetem hidhni nje sy cfar me ndodh mua* : Njoh dike me te vertet eshte nje vajz e bukur, terheqse.... jemi bashke ne nje klase eshte disa vende ulur para meje. shikoni tash sa dramatike dhe cfar tip njeriu qe une se kuptoj fare! Cdo here me shikon me perpara me shikonte edhe me shum por cdo here kur i flas apo qoft kur i kerkoj qoft edhe nje stilograf per te shenuar dicka si me nje injorim me pergjigjet, dhe mundohet te ma bej 8 me 2! a kur eshte pak ne largesi ne qender te shikimit ndoshta jam une. Spo i bie ne fije aspak po me duket si ajo kenga  me duket si ajo kenga *"kur tkam afer zdu me tpa kur je lark nuk ri pa te pa"* . apo thjesht mos shtiret si e till.....

----------


## Lenc Bukuroshi

Nje femer,trajtoje keq.Lere te te presi perhere.
Mos u bej i gjalle,dhe kur ta maresh ne tel,beje sikur po i ben nje favor.
Beje te ndihet pak e rendesishme.
Dozoje mire dashurine dhe egersine.
Me raste tregohu i dashur me te,por jashte krevatit  :shkelje syri:  ,mos ki meshire!

Atehere do e kuptosh nese te do.Tregoji qe e do me pak,dhe ajo me shume do te te doje!

----------


## Anetar_kastarof

E vetmja zgjidhje te kuptosh se nje femer ndjen, pak a shum, per ty esht kur ajo sakrifikon dicka nga vetja qe shum e pelqen, qe ti t'ia ndalosh pikerisht at. 

-Ti duhesh ta zbulosh gjeren qe ajo mase shumti e pelqen, mund te jet gjithcka. P.sh. t'ia ndalosh te shkoj me shoqen me te dashur te saj, megjithat s'do te thot qe ti at ta provokosh papritmas nje dit e t'ia thuash troc pa arsye, ndaj gjeji arsyet. Jam pothuajse 80% i sigurt se se shpejti do ta marresh vesh se sa ndjen ajo per ty.

Pergjigjet e saj te mundshme:

1.) "Je cmendur ti??!! Kurr!!"

2.) "I dashur, s'kuptoj gje?? Disi te paarsyeshme m'u duken arsyet tua. S'mundem, me vjen keq."

3.) "Ok, ndonese s'po kuptoj pse??" 

4.) "Nese me te vertet te pengon shoqja ime ateher do i shkepus lidhjet me te"

 :buzeqeshje: 

VINI RE!! Vec nje mendim imi, te cilin vet e kam provuar dhe mora pergjigjen e par: "Je i cmendur ti???!!!! Kurr!!!!".....Isha mese i kenaqur qe kaperceva vetem me nje te shar...

----------


## [Perla]

> *Te nderuar antar-e, jeni te ftuar te me jepni mendim, opinion, sugjerime se si une te mundohem qe ta "lexoj ne sy" dhe ta kuptoj se me te vertet ajo ndjen dicka me teper per mua, dhe t'ia kthej pergjegjen me ndonje veprim apo qoft edhe me nje shikim te vetem...*


E perse u dashka te kuptosh nese ajo ndjen apo jo per ty ? U dashka qe ajo te ta beje te ditur ..... Perse ? Nqs ndjen per te nuk ke perse ja thua , e tregojne veprimet e tua, sikur edhe te doje te silleshe ne nje tjeter menyre nuk do mundje, pasi gjithcka qe do beje asaj do ti binte ne sy dhe sigurisht do ti bente pershtypje. Ndonjehere disa gjera nenkuptohen ne heshtje, nqs ajo ndjen per ty ta siguroj se nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter do ta beje qe ta kuptosh ... 

Femrat nuk jane aq te komplikuara sic eshte thene me siper,problemi eshte se meshkujt nuk e marrin mundimin te kuptojne  ate qe ju ndodh perreth, ndoshta i doni gjerat e gatshme , porrrrrrrr ashtuuuuuuuuuuu s'kaaaaa . VRijeni mendjen  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjithesesi .... nqs nje femer ndjen "afrimitet" sepse fillimisht kjo ndihet , vendos me sjelle dhe me veprime jo me fjale. Nqs jeni te zgjuar t'i kuptoni , hallall. Do ishte shume e rendomte qe nga nje veshtrim te thoje qe po ai/ajo ndjen ndaj meje. 

Kete e tregon koha dhe veprat.

----------

